# Pau Gasol: Time To Say GoodBye?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Gasol has been on record saying he would like to play for a championship contender; that winning would be more important than money.
Obviously, that would mean he's out of town, cause the Lakers ain't competing again soon.

Thinking about Gasol's career with the Lakers, i remember a class-act guy who, although a little (all right, a lot!) inconsistent in his game, was a vital part of a back-to-back championship franchise that helped mantain the focus in the post-Shaq days.

Last season he showed he can still be an impact player and, barring injury, has a couple of good seasons left.

I'm a little torn on this one: i would like Pau to finish his career with the Lakers, but on the other hand i really don't think staying would be the best for his career (and for the rebuilding Lakers).

What say you?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

bye


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Report came out saying he'd strongly consider staying with the Lakers. I love Pau but I just feel bad for him. I think he deserves better than he's getting right now. I wouldn't mind seeing him play for a contender, so long as it isn't Miami.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/11152265/pau-gasol-consider-re-signing-los-angeles-lakers

I think Kobe will be pushing hard for him to stay, but I'm not sure how much the Lakers will be willing to spend to keep him. 

I'm torn as well. Pau has been so frustrating to watch sometimes, but last season showed he clearly still has plenty left. I'd want him back at the right price, I guess. 

If Randle is supposed to be in the starting line-up at some point this season, that is going to a crowded paint with Pau and Kobe, though.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Report came out saying he'd strongly consider staying with the Lakers. I love Pau but I just feel bad for him. I think he deserves better than he's getting right now. *I wouldn't mind seeing him play for a contender, so long as it isn't Miam*i.


Same here. I'd say he would fit very well either in Oklahoma or in San Antonio. Just not the Spurs, please!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Same here. I'd say he would fit very well either in Oklahoma or in San Antonio. Just not the Spurs, please!


My goodness, if Pau went to the Spurs, that would not be fair. Too much effin "BBall IQ" for one team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

OKC desperately needs him


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He should leave. There will be way too much "Pau Gasol is soft and that's why we're in the lotto again!" BS if he stays. He seems to be a magnet for finger pointing in social media. 

I've been saying it for a while now, go to the Spurs. Put him in the starting lineup with Duncan, man, that's a sexy team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Depends what the plan is. If we whiff on Melo/Bron then keeping him for 2 years $20 mil until we can chase Durant might not be so bad.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think he's (unfairly) taken so much heat from fans because of that 19m per year but without him no way do we win those 2 titles - memories are short

that said I appreciate him and want him to do well and just don't see us competing at a high level anytime soon so....?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think we need a divorce. He verbally whined and made too many excuses last year. He'll be a great player on a contender next year possibly for very damn cheap. And obviously he's done more for the lakers then we've done for him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers Working Sign-and-Trade with Pau Gasol Could Be Win-Win for Both Sides *
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2113879-lakers-working-sign-and-trade-with-pau-gasol-could-be-win-win-for-both-sides

Hmmm.... 
I'm not getting what the Lakers would have to gain with this... Probably an incoming draft pick with a player with a bad (but short) contract?


----------



## BasedJay (Jun 8, 2014)

I wish Pau the best. He isn't respected in LA and he is a constant professional. He can still play but I think we should try to sign and trade him to a destination of his liking for some pieces


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

sadly assets of most any kind are things the Knicks don't have but I guess Marc Stein had to write something yesterday

oh and Pau isn't going to make anything close to 19m per ever again unless there's some Spanish club out there willing to do a publicity driven deal


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're going to strike out on LeBron & Carmelo, and RFAs like Bledsoe, Monroe, Hayward and Parsons probably won't be able to escape their current teams.

That being said, we're better off keeping Pau on a 2yr/$14-16M deal, and signing guys like Farmar, Avery Bradley, Ariza and Jordan Hill to build a team around him, Kobe and Randle.

We could still easily clear $16M in cap space next summer. We'll have an easier time attracting FAs if we come off of a better season, have an actual TEAM of players to attract talent, Randle has shown his true potential, and Kobe has shown that he can still play. I really think that a healthy Kobe, Pau and Randle could be a 50-win team if they're combined with the right group of athletic defenders with some shooting ability.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We're going to strike out on LeBron & Carmelo, and RFAs like Bledsoe, Monroe, Hayward and Parsons probably won't be able to escape their current teams.


The movie " shock the world" starts in a few hours!

The most interesting trade proposal is 

Trade Kobe for Melo

Phil likes this trade. How about Lakers?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> With free agency underway, the Los Angeles Lakers have expressed interest in re-signing Pau Gasol this summer. While Gasol will speak with numerous teams, the Spaniard is looking for a $10-12 million annual salary according to Yahoo! Sports’ Adrian Wojnarowski:
> 
> “So far, Gasol is still pushing for a $10 million-$12 million annual salary, league sources said.”
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-pau-gasol-still-pushing-for-10-12-million-per-season/2014/07/01/

F! F! F! :nono:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> ESPN's Ramona Shelburne reports on another team Pau Gasol will visit during his free-agency tour:
> 
> Ramona Shelburne ✔ @ramonashelburne
> Follow
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2033518-pau-gasol-rumors-latest-buzz-and-speculation-surrounding-veteran-pf

F! It's true: you can't trust a spaniard!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> The Bulls face strong competition for Gasol, who has drawn interest from the Knicks, Thunder, Spurs and Heat. The Lakers, who paid him $19.3 million last season, also want him back at a reduced salary.
> 
> The Bulls could outbid all of those suitors except perhaps the Lakers. They left their meeting with the impression Gasol's decision wasn't imminent.
> 
> *A source said the Bulls would hope to engage the Lakers in sign-and-trade possibilities should they get a verbal commitment from Gasol. The Bulls would dangle the expiring $16.8 million contract of Carlos Boozer and likely would have to include sweeteners, possibly in the form of draft picks.* Steve Nash has an expiring deal the Lakers have shopped in the past.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2033518-pau-gasol-rumors-latest-buzz-and-speculation-surrounding-veteran-pf


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it would take lots of sweetners - that Boozer contract would eat up 2/3s of their open cap space - no way they do that


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What can the knicks pay Gasol? Is he going to take the change that slides down into Melo's couch?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think they're capped - maybe they have the MLE?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

anyway aren't the bulls just going to amnesty boozer?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

e-monk said:


> anyway aren't the bulls just going to amnesty boozer?


Yeah...that is what I read also.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Pau Gasol Rumors: Latest Buzz and Speculation Surrounding Veteran PF
> *
> Dave McMenamin of ESPN reported on Oklahoma City's chances of landing Pau Gasol:
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2033518-pau-gasol-rumors-latest-buzz-and-speculation-surrounding-veteran-pf

Too bad... If not the Lakers, i would like to see Pau playing with Durant.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...t-buzz-and-speculation-surrounding-veteran-pf
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad... If not the Lakers, i would like to see Pau playing with Durant.



Maybe a sign he knows something we don't. Only way I see him staying in LA is if Melo is coming. OKC is a long shot and I can't see him taking a big pay cut to play in NY or Miami.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Melo signs in New York I can see us working out a S/T sending Pau to either OKC or NYK. Preferably OKC seeing as they have assets to spare.


----------

